# UK Pubs to stay at...listed on google maps (free)



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

This is freely available on google maps....lots of pubs stop overs around the UK....ensure you check prior rather than just arriving (Just click on a pub to reveal the details).

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/viewer?mid=zV-KbALFzBDE.ksFuH_Bv_vUY

Some of you have seen this and have actually helped make it

Enjoy

(Some cheeky barstewards are charging silly money for this!!!)


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Can't get this to work on an ipad.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would be interested to know who went to the trouble of creating this resource?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

be nice if this could be made as a .kml POI list for maps.me

EDIT - you can - just click the folder under the page description in the top left and choose Export

thanks for that!! now on my maps.me list


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

andrewball1000 said:


> I would be interested to know who went to the trouble of creating this resource?


I have no idea.....just found it on the internet


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I believe it was Keith from Fun that set it up,have used it a few times.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*uk pubs to stay*

hi, just spent [wasted,according to your idea of a wasted morning] playing at going to all the wild and remote places we could get with the van, google is a wonderful thing, just glad it arrived when it did,always loved maps,weird i know for a woman, but when google earth started,my son who lives in spain,phoned up and said, mum put the computor on,i,ve found something that will blow your mind away. i was looking at my friends appartment in calafonia. spooky.........

just now need to put on maps for me,and imput it,that will be a weeks studying.

but thanks for sharing with us,mags


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

bigcats30 said:


> andrewball1000 said:
> 
> 
> > I would be interested to know who went to the trouble of creating this resource?
> ...


It seems to be the same as one set I downloaded from the Wild Camping Site which I joined so as get their POIs. They have a number of other useful sets which I have since brought into Maps.me. eg Wildcamp, and water stops. I am reluctant to share these in case of breaching copyright.

However, I did spend a day trawling the web and created M.M sets for CC clubsites, ccCLs, ccAbroard, cccCSs, cccForest, cccListed and Archies. All these are for the UK but Archies are a mine of info and worth giving a donation to. I put up a thread here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-188777-.html

A number of MHF members have put a lot of effort into creating the Campsite database on this site which was made into the I-Campsite app. I like the app but cant use it off line. I would like to bring this into M.M and am willing to pay for it. Who will maintain this DB in future if MHF goes belly up? It would be a shame to loose it.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

You can't breach copyright from something that other people have given openly...then someone has taken and is selling on.

and since when can you copyright a grid reference??? or a google map link?? You can't when you don't own them.

just because someone says copyright doesn't mean it is!!


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*pub stopovers*

hi, i,ve got as far as finding export to kml, but how do i export it to another device,i.e. kindle, do i have to bring mhf up on the kindle,and then just press export.

thanks mags


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

bigcats30 said:


> You can't breach copyright from something that other people have given openly..


that's why I asked for the original source of creation.  
Sorry if it sounded like an admonishment. It was not intended as such and I do thank you for sharing.

Just because something is freely available on the internet, doesnt mean they were the original creators who are happy for it to be shared. eg If people shared the coordinates of all the France Passion sites (as I have seen freely available) then the creators of the resource would cease to update and publish it.

.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> hi, i,ve got as far as finding export to kml, but how do i export it to another device,i.e. kindle, do i have to bring mhf up on the kindle,and then just press export.


what program are you trying to export it to?? it's not a device you export it to but a program which will read the file. and different programs have different ways of doing this and will also depend upon what operating system you're using. I imported the .kml file into Maps.me - doing that in iOS is different to Android


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*uk pubs to stay at*

hi, this is a problem i keep coming up against,1 phone android,1 phone windows,tablet android,laptop windows, kindle not sure,and they are the ones we take in the van,computor in house, normal,whatever normal is,only found this out when we paid for campercontact,and spent a full week,with lots of tantrums and tears,me tears,oh tantrums,and then son said whats wrong,told him and he said oh thats windows.........

my sons have a rule,dont help us with techie things,make us learn ourselves,keep us young, that dosent stop them asking us anything to do with houses,vans,cars, or anything to do with design etc,,,,,,,,,

suppose it makes us feel useful.

one nice thing, sons partener will help when nobodys looking,she,s a gem.

mags


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

yes mags - that's all fine but what program do you want to import the .kml file into??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Fatty

I think she means Maps.Me. (She said, "_just now need to put on maps for me_,")

If so, email the kml file to yourself as an attachment. Locate it in your emails on the phone or pad that you want to use it on, and tap the attachment.

A few seconds later Maps.Me will open of its own accord with all the pub stops showing as d:nky little red pushpins.

And if the colour doesn't match your shoes Mags - that's tough!! (_Insult meant in the nicest possible way of course!_ :lol: :lol: )

Dave

P.S. This assumes you have the Pro version of Maps.Me already installed. Only £2.99 (I think) if you haven't.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I think she means Maps.Me. (She said, "just now need to put on maps for me,")


ah - my error - missed that!

yes - do as Dave says if it's android. for iPhone/iPad, hold the attachment with your finger for a second or 2, release, and a box will pop up showing various options. choose "Open in maps.me".


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is the link,he is doing some in Europe and Maroc.

http://motorhomefun.co.uk/forum/threads/pubs-that-allow-over-night-stops.32120/

Look at it quickly before it's removed. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It won't be removed as such Biggy, but the link won't work.

Nuke put a gizmo into the works which recognises the URL you typed in, and alters it so it throws up an error message.

A dastardly trick, I'm sure you agree.

If you type the URL straight into Google it will work. So think about how you can post it on here in a form that needs only a little tweak to get it going! :wink:

(_I've never tried it, but I bet it will work_. 8) )

Dave


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

my post worked though

Bigtree is just posting the same thing


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> It won't be removed as such Biggy, but the link won't work.
> 
> Nuke put a gizmo into the works which recognises the URL you typed in, and alters it so it throws up an error message.
> 
> ...


Change the bit that says fun dot co dot uk into motor home fun (all one word) dot co dot uk.

What a childish thing to do!


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

What I did was post the link to the origin of your post,I have posted it under another thread but didn't mention the F word this time.


----------

